# how do you remove calcium build-up?



## fish4962 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just got a tank/filter with calcium build-up all over the glass and filter. I soaked it for 2 days in vinegar and used the scrubby pad/razor blade, even tried lemons. I don't want to use bleach.. There must be a hobbyist out there that has a solution to my dilhema... The dried up "white" looks awful!(I'll
never understand why people breakdown a tank and don't wipe it clean while the junk is still fresh..Once it dries and calcifies, it's a nightmare to clean.)

Thanks,
fish4962


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I use Fast Orange hand cleaner. Its kind of gritty but I have used it on alot of my tanks and it works great.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Did you soak it in straight distilled vinegar, or was it in a diluted solution? Chemical cleaners will work, but they are a risk. I have used other things without problems, but my experience could be different than yours.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never had calcium marks that wouldn't come off after being soaked in vinegar so I'm a bit stumped. I don't think bleach would do it anyway because it's alkaline. You get industrial strength acid for cleaning off cement, it seems like that would work but it's pretty nasty stuff.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Interesting. Distilled vinegar has never failed me even on the tough jobs.

Hmmm. Lime away but I don't recommend it. Never recommend the use of chems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Take the tank, lay it n its side, dump enough straight distilled vinegar to have a thin layer over the entire surface of the glass. Let it soak for a hour and try scrubbing. If it doesn't work soak longer. Once it comes off, rotate the tank and the vinegar.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

^ yep... Thats the way to do it.


----------

